# Where to get dhea in the uk ??



## clairkazaz (Sep 14, 2010)

Do you know anywhere in the uk
That I can get dhea from
I have a north Cyprus prescription
So they will need to accept that
Need 2 months supply
2 x 25mg tablets a day . 
I have left a message for 
[email protected] .... I need
To start these next week


----------



## mazv (Jul 31, 2006)

Hi,

DHEA is a supplement. It isn't classed as a medicine and therefore isn't available on prescription in the UK. You can purchase it from internet companies but I'm not aware of it being physically sold in healthfood stores and such like. If you do a search on the complimentary therapies board you will find numerous posts from other FF members about where DHEA is available.

Hope you manage to get everything sorted   
Maz x


----------

